

Google Feud: Family Feud Against Google Autocomplete Results - ryanwhitney
http://www.googlefeud.com

======
jeffgreco
Surprisingly difficult. Often offensive and disheartening. Real Google results
reveal the dark side of society.

------
frankacter
Consensus is in, very addictive, great job.

Consider partial comparison for multi-word answers.

